# HORROR EMPLOYERS in DUBAI



## Positive B (Jun 25, 2013)

One thing that desperately needs to be mentioned here on the topic of employment and will hopefully also serve as a cautionary tale is the following:

For anyone either relocating to UAE or already here but perhaps seeking a new job, please, please, please for your own benefit DO NOT opt to join a small or unknown company, especially so if they do not have an in-house HR department. I was warned of this when I arrived here two years ago, unfortunately at my own peril.

I have just been through a year of complete hell at a so called 'world's best practice' consultancy firm in Dubai. In reality, it's turned out to be nothing more than an average and poorly managed company run by a complete fraud of an individual and partner.

I was in a senior management role, working on some very serious projects. All the warning signs were there but at first it seemed all ok with the exception that my visa still had not been finalized (completely illegal btw). After six months and probation was complete, all the nonsense began. It became obvious that the company was being completely mismanaged.

Constant, salary promises broken, being forced to work for over two months without payment - not apologies, no timelines given, advice, team meetings, nothing. Promises of bonuses and new packages, never occurred. One week out from my one year at the company, the accountant pulls me aside and tells me: they said they would rather fire you than pay you your gratuity, leave and bonuses, flight tickets etc. I couldn't believe it. I had worked so hard, done all the right things and hung in there through it all for the advancement of the company.

Fast forward one week, 5pm day before the 1 year, sure enough. Terminated. 90 seconds. Not even a chance to switch my computer off!. No reason given. No notice given. No warnings ever given. Nothing. Zip. Goodbye.

Now final benefits being avoided, visa being messed around and trying to sabotage future employment prospects as well.

The Lesson: DO NOT under any circumstances take up a position at a small company. Only go for 'Brand Name' big businesses. Make sure they have a HR department and at the first sign of trouble along any of the lines I've just mentioned, go straight to MOL. I really wish i did.

The sense of helplessness I have felt and deceit and overall appalling treatment has been really really negative to bear.

I'm a very positive person, very experienced and a professional. To wind up in this situation has been utterly horrendous.

Take care out there.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about that but thanks for sharing your experience to warn others of the pitfalls.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So sorry about your experience  hope everything gets better for you soon!


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

are you allowed to tell us who the company was?

I am looking for work in Dubai and after 2 months I am more open to 'new opportunities' but would hate to fall into the same trap


----------



## Positive B (Jun 25, 2013)

I would love to mention much more detail however this would be very unwise.

Companies and employers hold all the cards here in most cases. Employees, even executives and senior managers such as myself are almost powerless. You can only rely on goodwill and professionalism but when this is never there in the first place it comes down to attacking the problem with MOL as the earliest, as this can give you the upper hand. (I didn't do this out of loyalty and professionalism).

The other thing about employment and what this appalling situation has taught when it comes to packages and salaries that people should know is that when changing jobs, the previous position and salary has a huge impact on what your potential next package will be - regardless of your ability and what the companies budget for the role may be. 

Putting it very simply, if you sign for a low figure and then leave, even amicably, your next position will only be an incremental reflection of the previous as you have to provide proof of salary to your future employer. If the previous employer wants to make things hard for you they can simply understate your benefits, block your visa or every try and put a labor ban on you or even attempt to lay claim to an absconding case against you as well.

Bottom line: chose very very carefully as the path you take today really does effect your potential position tomorrow. Ive never ever seen anything like it.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your bad experience. It is such a shame companies like this still run rampant and continue to take advantage of hard working people. 

Did you get a ban from your ex-employer? Are you currently looking for new employment in the UAE?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And unfortunatly laws are set up in such a way that the companies and people who do bad/wrong can not be named... so the next person can get equally screwed over and never know that this is a perpetual cycle.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I've never been required to provide proof of salary to prospective employers, so that's not always the case. 

It's horrible to have to go through this experience but chin up, something better will come along.


----------



## Positive B (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks! I've been told it's standard practice.......without it, not job.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You seem like a smart guy and I wonder why you accepted in the first place.

It is well known that small companies have a hard time to succeed and do require well funding (which may also be a challenge). It is already a challenging environment. In two years you may get paid but in the 3rd year things may just fall thorough he cracks and voila you are gone.

And small companies tend to pay based on growth. If it is not growing something is wrong. It is pretty hard to raise funds and what I read from your explanation there they are being very cheapo. I am starting to think they have cash flow issues. You are probably very expensive to them. See news about UAE GVT offering finance directly to Emiratis entrepreneurs and you will figure.

it is indeed a terrible mishap. I just hope you are able to sue the owners and engage MOL. Offer employment without having a proper VISA is a serious offence. I would honestly raise this with your embassy or through any chamber of commerce because there is no protection from the employee perspective in this case.

Anyhow, I don't believe in promises. It is what it is. When there is haggling from the employer trying to lure to move overseas, it is usually a no go.


----------



## Positive B (Jun 25, 2013)

Yep, I was extremely reluctant to accept. However after several meetings and a good look at the project base coming out of KSA I was assured of the financial health of the company.

You are completely correct. The hopeless management of the company saw it lose several key projects. I became expensive and expendable. I could see it from a mile away but was assured even a month out from arbitrary termination that i was highly valued.

Frauds.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Positive B said:


> Yep, I was extremely reluctant to accept. However after several meetings and a good look at the project base coming out of KSA I was assured of the financial health of the company.
> 
> You are completely correct. The hopeless management of the company saw it lose several key projects. I became expensive and expendable. I could see it from a mile away but was assured even a month out from arbitrary termination that i was highly valued.
> 
> Frauds.


Ok...got it. FYI PwC is hiring crazy lots!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

The truth is; it is not only small or unknown companies that act in very poor fashion and treat employees as disposable. While my story is not as bad as yours, my company did pay me and I got my benefits I was still terminated simply because it was the easiest course of action. 

This is working for a company that is part of one of the most well known companies in the UAE (in a certain sector at least). I learned the hard way there is no job security, that companies do not care that you picked up your life and moved half way around the world. I was certainly not the only case of this happening, over my tenure ex-pats being terminated was a common occurrence.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I would stick to working for multi-national companies, or even Western-based companies, at least they're obliged to treat you ethically.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Positive B said:


> (I didn't do this out of loyalty and professionalism).


This was your biggest mistake overall and you were taken advantage of. Operating with an ethical value system is considered a weakness. It's not just small companies and start ups, I've heard and known of people to be messed around by some of the big names too.

Any company that can't meet it's salary expenditure is bankrupt, either financially, morally or both. While I've heard similar instances many times before, I've never heard a positive outcome for anyone owed salary or backdated payments.

The day you're salary doesn't hit the bank is the day you down tools. It's tough to walk away from a months salary but not half as tough walking away from 6 months salary. It's something I've had to do myself and it's a worrying time.

Of course this hindsight is no good for yourself and I was really just posting this for anyone else reading the board. The very best of luck and I hope a good position comes along for you soon.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> I would stick to working for multi-national companies, or even Western-based companies, at least they're obliged to treat you ethically.


If only this were true. Morally yes, practically no. Having work for two organisation now ( who are household names) the obligations are very much secondary to share holder value. Ethically almost all talk a good line but when push comes to shove morals go out of the window especially when recession hits the home country.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I would stick to working for multi-national companies, or even Western-based companies, at least they're obliged to treat you ethically.


 I am shaking my head with your comment here. There are two implications with your comment:

1) The idea that western companies are more fair towards their employees

2) That the rest (government and other non western companies) tend to treat you the other way around.

I think you have to be really naive to believe that. First and foremost ALL companies-are supposed to obey the laws of the country. If they dont do it it is because they are dishonest. There is nothing to do with the whereabouts of the company or origins.

Even western companies would not treat you "ethically" based on your standards if the law allows them to do so. Why would I provide more benefits if the law just say one or two is required ? I think the ban is the single greatest example of unethical from employees perspective but totally valid from the employer perspective.

What the OP understood -unfortunately the hard way- was that his ex-company broke a promise. He is ranting about it. In business promise is fairy tale. The company is in bad shape and just trying to what it is supposed to do: Survive.

The downside is that the way they are trying to do this may not be lawful for which the OP should/ must engage the authorities.

This happened and will continue to happen and happens everywhere. When a company is facing bankruptcy you may not even get paid. It is a fact.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There is a large difference between a company trying to survive financial hardships and a company not paying an endless rotation of staff because that's "doing the good business"


----------



## Positive B (Jun 25, 2013)

Yep, you're right. The whole team discussed downing tools on several occasions. 

We opted to do the right thing in order to help the company survive.

As a company owner myself previously, I took the view that this is what I would appreciate from my team. Clearly foolish and a little idealistic.

Bottom line, none of this is a rant, it's been posted to warn others of the pitfalls of employment in DXB. These things as has been pointed out can and do and will occur anywhere in the world, however, the employee here has almost to protection, rights or recourse when it does, hence opening up the discussion.

Cheers


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I am shaking my head with your comment here.


Good, if you disagree with it, then it's a rock solid 100% guarantee that it's correct.

I just skim read the rest of your nonsense, but you seem to have failed to understand the difference between someone being obliged to do something and them actually doing it.

If you're employed by a western company, chances are they're going to have established HR practices in their home country which adhere to the employment law of that country. 

More often than not, these HR practices will be used in other countries they operate in, especially practices involving paying employees and fairly terminating employment contracts and you're not left at the mercy of people who take your resignation as a personal insult.

If you think there's a similar chance of not being paid for no particular reason or being reported as an absconder for simply wanting to start a new job or any other of the multitudes of shady employer practices that happen here at a western multi-national company compared to a local/regional company then you must be, you I guess.


----------



## shilz (Jun 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear of the way you were treated.
I am new to dubai, infact just 2 weeks old...looking for a job here, but a little too disappointed with the way things are going, been to interviews to a few big names, but wasn't very thrilled with the response I received. Was advised by several people to get in to some mediocre company for the time being, but listening to your experience, is making me think again.


----------



## Positive B (Jun 25, 2013)

shilz said:


> So sorry to hear of the way you were treated.
> I am new to dubai, infact just 2 weeks old...looking for a job here, but a little too disappointed with the way things are going, been to interviews to a few big names, but wasn't very thrilled with the response I received. Was advised by several people to get in to some mediocre company for the time being, but listening to your experience, is making me think again.


Hey Thanks!

Just please be very careful. I only posted this to help others to be aware of what can happen. Every situation and company is different.

Best of luck


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm going to have to back up Gavtek here. Talking about uncaring multinationals is missing the point. 

It doesn't matter who you work for, if you become surplus to requirements you will be made redundant. Companies are not charities and it's not because of a desire to carve out as much profit as possible but to keep the overhead expenses as low as possible so that the company remains economically competitive.

While no company is perfect based on my experiences and observing those of my friends here in Dubai, there's a consistent pattern. Western multinationals are the best, followed by western owned local companies, followed by locally owned big companies, and then finally, non-western owned local companies. 

There are huge differences in the operating models between multinationals and locally owned small outfits. Big multinationals are more careful before hiring people and especially relocating people overseas. Big multinationals tend to be more stable with a more consistent project load and a bigger client base. Big multinationals also tend to have large and effective HR divisions. Multinationals, particularly from the west, are careful and sensitive to employee rights. Fewer rights exist in Dubai but the corporate culture still carries over from the home country. 

Dubai has scores of smaller, locally owned companies. Some are western owned, others are not. The culture of non western owned companies can be very different due to cultural differences and the owner's experiences of operating a company in his home country. Throw in the vague laws and regulations affecting employees here, and the ability to quickly kick people out of the country, it's not surprising that abuses can be rampant. Too many small companies have a few good years and become ambitious and hire expensive experienced staff but suddenly projects are lost, revenues decline, and the staff needs to go quickly and quite often the money isn't there for the final salaries or gratuity. The owner panics and hides behind his cultural differences and plays games with his employee in order to save face. It happens and happens too often.

That's why it pays to be very careful in deciding who to work for.


----------



## Positive B (Jun 25, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> I'm going to have to back up Gavtek here. Talking about uncaring multinationals is missing the point.
> 
> It doesn't matter who you work for, if you become surplus to requirements you will be made redundant. Companies are not charities and it's not because of a desire to carve out as much profit as possible but to keep the overhead expenses as low as possible so that the company remains economically competitive.
> 
> ...


Yep absolutely agreed.

I want to make clear that I knew what was happening, I could see it and had a back up plan. The point of the thread was to bring to light that these things are still going on and to ultimately as you said, be very very careful as to where you choose to take up employment.

I should also mention that the company in question was a partnership between local and expat westerners who 100% exploited and hid behind the known loopholes.

That's my beef. Not that projects evaporated, or that the company was poorly managed, that was obvious after six months. It was the lying and straight out fraudulent manner in which things were handled. To be deliberately and arbitrarily terminated a few hours before the one year mark is poor form no matter which way you look at it. Especially so when you're given the heads up a week before.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

True, it is really poor form. Sorry you had to go through that, but unfortunately, there exist quite a few of those types of employers here. Which is why I always advise anyone taking up a job here, to always, always, always keep a current copy of the offer, contract, benefits breakdown etc documents that were signed during the initial employment process. You never know when you might need them ....


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Should have done the aussie thing and knocked his teeth down his throat. Only joking mate, but still that would send me over the top. You’re a better man for not pursuing any avenues of action, but probably should have taken some action when alarm bells started going off. This place really is the 3rd world most of the time


----------



## Positive B (Jun 25, 2013)

zed_kid said:


> Should have done the aussie thing and knocked his teeth down his throat. Only joking mate, but still that would send me over the top. You’re a better man for not pursuing any avenues of action, but probably should have taken some action when alarm bells started going off. This place really is the 3rd world most of the time


mate let me tell ya..................lol

It got very close at one point. I was just like, what the? Is this guy serious?

I just had to think of professionalism and reputation and move on.

Complete joke. Like i've posted, I'm cool with business and cutting costs but do it properly. And bearing in mind I was in a very senior position, it's not I was some junior out of highschool......I mean, I knew the owners and clients very very well. It was very foolish as this has already come back to bite them on the a.

Cheers


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I would stick to working for multi-national companies, or even Western-based companies, at least they're obliged to treat you ethically.


Not always...!!!


----------

